# Robber protection 100% ( Funny)



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/drone11/IMG_0977.jpg

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/drone11/IMG_0978.jpg


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Funny!
Reminds me of nursery ryhme
" I knew a cat that swallowed a bee


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

I think that is called a mouse excluder.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Cute.

Is your mouse gaurd waiting for one to come out or hoping for one to come along?


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Pic of the year!!!


----------

